# SP - Sulfur/egg smell - can I fix it?



## RussR (Dec 9, 2012)

This is my 3rd batch of SP, it's fermented dry, and now it has the sulfur/egg smell that mentioned as a possibility in the recipe.

I didn't have this problem with either other batch, the only real difference here is that it fermented A LOT faster than the other two batches, so it caught me a little off guard and I added the second phase of nutrient/energizer and lemon juice at a lower SG than usual.

So, is the batch ruined now that it has the sulfur smell, or can I fix it somehow?

Thanks!
Russ


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 9, 2012)

It shouldn't be ruined. Splash rack it a few times from carboy to carboy, this should take care of the problem.
It was most likely caused due to the fast fermenting, the yeast ran out of nutrients, yeast nutrients are always a good idea.


----------

